#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  >  [緊急]桃園新屋收容所 等家的孩子們

## Gori J

我不知道發在哪最好，發在新聞區似乎不太好，我只好先選這邊。

牠們需要幫助。

牠們看起來很可愛，但牠們之中卻不乏將死之身。也許是幾天，也許是幾周，他們將被處死。

理由僅是牠們曾被拋棄 !

樂園中有不少喜愛動物的夥伴，能夠伸出援手嗎?

詳情：http://www.wretch.cc/blog/Annie0221/2217998~

我還是學生，家裡也沒有地方讓他們生活，如果誰有餘裕幫助他們，請伸出援手好嗎?


如果可以，也請幫忙轉貼好嗎?文中的牠們最快6/18就要離開了，在這之前多一個人看到就多一點機會。

----------


## 狼佐

已將心情版的內容移至此篇
並協助置頂、架設緊急跑馬燈，望更多人可以看到這項資訊
希望狗狗可以順利找到新家
感謝Gori J的熱心

----------


## Gori J

謝謝狼佐 T_Q

後來打我的BLOG文章的時候打到覺得鼻酸...

很久沒這樣了...

希望誰能幫幫忙，能救一個是一個。

也希望所有想養寵物的都能好好考慮清楚。

----------


## 狼佐

日期已過，撤頂

----------

